# JBL U201 CO2 Set



## MattDear (29 May 2016)

hello 

New to the forum and new to adding co2 to the tank. Would this be suitable for a 60l tank? 

Thanks.


----------



## CooKieS (29 May 2016)

Yes but you better buy the jbl adaptator for the u500 bottle...otherwise it´s gonna be very expensive.


----------



## Eduard18 (29 May 2016)

CO2 is suitable for any tank regardless of the volume ; but, if you choose a low tech setup - easy, slow growing plants, low light - regardless of the volume, then you could forget about the CO2; so, you need to plan ahead 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MattDear (29 May 2016)

Where can I buy this?  

Thank you


----------



## tim (30 May 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Yes but you better buy the jbl adaptator for the u500 bottle...otherwise it´s gonna be very expensive.


The adapted wouldn't work, the u201 regulator is suitable for the pierce style disposable co2 bottles.


----------



## alto (30 May 2016)

tim said:


> *The adapted wouldn't work*, the u201 regulator is suitable for the pierce style disposable co2 bottles.


why not  

Product  JBL ProFlora Adapt u201-u500



> Enables the pressure reducer of the JBL CO2 fertiliser system ProFlora u201 to be screwed onto normal disposable cylinders, such as the JBL ProFlora u500, or others with an identical connection.
> 
> Normally the pressure reducer of the JBL ProFlora u201 only fits CO2 cartridges, such as the JBL ProFlora u95 (with 95 g CO2).
> 
> Just screw the adapter into the pressure reducer to fit it on the 500 g disposable cylinder.


----------



## CooKieS (30 May 2016)

That's the one I was talking about, I'm using one of these on my 10g iwagumi, works flawless! Saves up a lot of money too...


----------



## tim (2 Jun 2016)

alto said:


> why not
> 
> Product  JBL ProFlora Adapt u201-u500


Well spotted alto, I assumed the adapter to refillable bottles  worth noting that adapter should be compatible with 600gr welding gas co2 bottles, cheaper than aquarium disposable bottles.


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Aug 2016)

CooKieS said:


> That's the one I was talking about, I'm using one of these on my 10g iwagumi, works flawless! Saves up a lot of money too...



where did you buy the adaptor from? struggling to find it online


----------



## Simon S (15 Apr 2017)

alto said:


> why not
> 
> Product  JBL ProFlora Adapt u201-u500


guys,
i currently use the jbl m500 bottles with my Co2Art reg, but i am getting increasingly fed up with MH not having filled exchange bottles (and even been sold empty ones in the past).
i wish to convert to using disposable bottles and cutting MH out of the loop.
will this adapter do this? 
also are the disposable bottles capable of the 3bar operating pressure required for my Co2Art reg?
thanks in advance


----------



## GHNelson (16 Apr 2017)

Hi Matt....look below!
http://www.swallowaquatics.co.uk/aq...m/co2-units-and-spares/jbl-proflora-u201.html

http://www.theaquaticshut.com/plant...t-u201-u500-adapter-for-pressure-reducer.html

https://www.amazon.co.uk/JBL-ProFlo...=1492335618&sr=8-2&keywords=jbl+proflora+u500


----------



## GHNelson (16 Apr 2017)

Hi Simon
This is the adapter you will need...
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...-to-use-with-standard-aquarium-co2-regulators
hoggie


----------



## Simon S (16 Apr 2017)

dont know why i did not even look on their site, just jbl!
thanks Hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (16 Apr 2017)

No problem!


----------

